# Sound, sounds tinny when playing music



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello, i do hope i am posting in the correct part of the forum, i am a bit of a novice with sound so bear with me. I have a custom built gaming rig (Q6600, P5Q mobo, samsung 750gb, 2x Gigabyte 3870, 650w PSU and a G51 Surround Sound System) and whenever i play music through my speakers (using the 'music' Matrix button on the controller). The sound that comes out of the rear right and rear left speakers sounds really tinny. I am using the standard cables that came with the speakers. I think it could be the cables that need replacing or something but honestly i have no idea. Which is why im posting here.

Please help

..Alex


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that specific speaker set but I assume it uses the mini-plugs on your sound card. If so, try switching the front and rear plugs. If the tinny sound goes to the front speakers (the ones now plugged into the "rear" plug), its either the sound card or the processing device in the speakers. If the tinny sound stays with the rear speakers (the new fronts) then its either the speakers themselves or the wiring/plugs. 

Did that make any sense? Basically, try to eliminate possible causes one at a time until you've located the problem.

It could also be that you have the rear volume set too high and you're distoring the amp or speakers. There should be very little sound from the rears. (Its that way with movies, I don't know about games.)


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Yea that made complete sense 

Many thanks, it could be im having to much sound coming from them, its the only way i can hear anything out of them (there about 1/1.5 meters behind me). 

Thanks again

..Alex


----------

